# Documentation required for 'change of conditions' spousal TRP through VSF



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi All, 

I finally received my new spousal permit about 3 weeks ago having applied in March - yay, however I have also just gotten a new job so I need to apply for a new permit with updated conditions. 

This is the 3rd time changing jobs i.e. changing conditions so I've been though this process a few times before, however this is my first application through VSF. 

Yesterday I made the application online and have registered for my appointment, however the checklist of documentation that they sent to me looks like it's for a brand new first time Spousal Permit. 

When I've applied for change in conditions thus far, I had to include a letter stating that I had previously supplied the medical, radiological & police clearance certificates with my very first application and this was sufficient. Now it seems that I have to re-supply all of these again. I have called VSF and they couldn't give me an answer and then I called HA helpline and they say that the VSF system is a whole new system. 

Can anyone advise? My appointment is in 2 weeks so it doesn't give me a huge amount of time to get these docs together, especially the police clearance cert which takes about a month as far as I can see. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I can't answer you directly, just from what I've seen through the forum. I know somebody else was in a similar situation to you not so long ago. She was renewing her business endorsement, though. She only submitted basic docs and she was accepted, despite VFS proceding to put a bunch of big crosses next to her "check list".

Might be a bit hit and miss. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Audrey2 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Saffalass, appreciate the feedback.
I think I'm going to risk going with the same documentation that I used the last 2 times I've changed jobs. The checklist they sent to me doesn't even ask for proof of employment so I think it's just the default checklist for a brand new application. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Audrey2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally received my new spousal permit about 3 weeks ago having applied in March - yay, however I have also just gotten a new job so I need to apply for a new permit with updated conditions.
> 
> ...


That's right, you will have to submit everything afresh. New rules mean you must qualify under them, unfortunately.

PS: I've also read the situation mentioned in saffalass's post, however that is risky and we would not submit on that basis unless a client force-instructed us to.

Good luck!


----------



## capetonian101 (Jun 2, 2014)

Audrey2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I finally received my new spousal permit about 3 weeks ago having applied in March - yay, however I have also just gotten a new job so I need to apply for a new permit with updated conditions.
> 
> ...


Hi my wife did her change of conditions in june-we just received the visa today.Just a tip.dont put in a letter in from you future employer of work contract,just state you want to work in a curtain field like admin or finance- tat way you don't have to reapply every time you change work place as long as its in the field that you applied for.
We had our doubts about it but our immigration practitioner said with the new laws you don't need a job offer and the letter.
Like iv said my wife picked her visa up today

VFS isn't going to see us in the next 2years thank God for that:second:


----------

